# الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للصابون



## حمودي الحمود (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للصابون الصلب والسائل
واي معلومات اخرى عن صناعة الصابون


----------



## أبوسماح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى هذا ما تخصصى ولكن هذه المشاركة من النت أرجو أن تفيدك

خطوات التصنيع

بالنسبة لصناعة الصابون السائل

من المعروف ان الصابون السائل يكتسح السوق بقوة لانه يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع في الحياة العملية فمثلا يستخدم لغسيل الملابس وايضا لغسيل الاطباق وايضا يعالج معالجات خاصة ليتم استخدامة كغسول لليدين بدلا من الصابون الصلب المعروف وذلك لتكوينه الرغوة التى بدورها تقوم بازالة اى متعلقات سواء في الغسيل او في اليدين وذلك بمجرد غسلة بالماء.

الخطوات العملية يوضع نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ لانه اذا كان قابلا للصدا سيتم تقاعله مع الصودا الكاوية مما يقلل من جودة المنتج ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب جيدا وفى اتجاه واحد حتي يبرد الخليط . 
يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ايضا ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب جيدا. 
يوضع المحلول الأول مع المحلول الثانى الناتج عن الكبريتات ويقلبوا جيدا .
يتم وضع السيليكات والجلسرين وذلك بعد ان يترك الخليط فترة . 
بعد ذلك تضاف الروائح والالوان الصناعية مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ويظهر اللون. 
قوم بتعبئة الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مع احكام الغلق . 
ملحوظة لكى تختبر مدة جودة المنتج قوم برج الخليط جيدا لمدة 10 ثوانى ثم اتركة لو وجدت رغوة شديدة ظلت لحوالى 5 -10 ثوانى فبذلك تكون نجحت في صناعة الصابون السائل وبدرجة عالية من الجودة.
الان بعد ان قمت بتحضير الصابون السائل وتعبئته واختبار مدى جودته يمكنك بيعه في الاسواق التجارية المحدودة (السوبر ماركت) وبالاسعار المتدوالة في السوق والتى عادة لا تتعدى الثلاث جنيهات بالنسبة لسعر الزجاجة الواحدة .
وقد يعبأ الصابون السائل في الزجاجات البلاستيكية او في اكياس بلاستيكة وتوجد هذه العبوات البلاستيكية في اشكال عديدة منها.

طرق أخرى لعمل الصابون السائل(سائل المنظفات)


الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق

من الضرورى ان تقوم بتكوين الصابون المستخدم في غسيل الاطباق بمكونات خاصة لان مكوناتة تقوم بتفتيت الدهون الصلبة التى توجد على اسطح الاطباق. مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الأطباق

خطوات التصنيع يتم اضافة صوديوم الكيل اريل سلفونيت مع الماء ويخلطوا جيدا مع التسخين . 
قم بصهر زيت جوز الهند ودايايثانول اميد واضافته للمخلوط السابق . اضف على الخليط السابق كحول الايسوكسيلات . 
امزج الخليط جيدا مع التبريد في درجة حرارة تترواح بين 35 إلى 40 درجة مئوية . قم باضافة الكحول الايثيلى والماء والروائح والالوان إلى الخليط السابق . 
اترك الخليط فترة وذلك بعد تقليبه جيدا . تلاحظ تكون سائل ذو قوام وذلك باستمرار التقليب تحصل على الصابون السائل . 
ضع الصابون في زجاجات بلاستيكية محكمة الغلق .

الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى

مكونات الصابون السائل المستخدم في غسيل الايدى

خطوات التصنيع قم باضافة لوريل ايثير سلفونيت إلى الكحول الايثيلى مع التقليب جيدا حتى يمتزج الخليط ثم اضافة الماء .
اضف ثنائى ميثيل اكسيد الامين إلى الخليط السابق مع التقليب الجيد .
باستمرار التقليب والرج للخليط تلاحظ تكون سائل يزداد قوامه مع التقليب اضف اللون والعطور حسب الرغبة . 
ضع الصابون السائل في عبوات بلاستيكية مناسبة وجيدة الشكل ومحكمة الغلق. 
قديما قام بعض العلماء بعمل بعض الدراسات على اهمية استخدام الصابون ،فقد اكد الفيزيائى الشهير واليونانى جالين ان استخدام الصابون يعد من الاستخدامات الهامة نظرا لانه قد يعتبر علاج وقائى من بعض الامراض وخاصة الامراض الجلدية .


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

نحن فى انتظار المزيد


----------

